# Steelhead report



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

Late report..sorry...from last weekend. Fished northeast ohio tribs. Fish were scattered, but present, and we got into a run of very large manistee strain fish. Fly selection wasn't paramount; the fish were pretty aggressive. The fish were VERY fresh, and put up some huge fights. I landed a few very large fish, but didn't have the scale net with me. I'm not a pro at guessing weight, but they were easily passed the 10lb mark. The highlight of the weekend was the lake run brown caught by one of my fishing partners that went 26in, and 8lbs on the scale. Here's a few pics of some of the bigger fish caught.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool pics, thanks for posting! Them browns sure are funky lookin fish. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun out there!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW. Those would make great postcards. NICE WORK!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

where is that at .ive been trying to get a steely on a flybut have yet to suceed. what type of a fly did u use


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..probly nymphs non descriptive small #14-16 black and brown large mayfly imitations caddis green, and creme!


----------

